# it just stopped?



## RkayC~ (Sep 10, 2013)

I had a mild form of dp/dr for the longest time. It really bothered me but it was never serious enough to send me to the doctor or interfere with other areas of my life. I did go through a really long depression and a lot of other really hard things in my life, but I don't know if it was related to or caused my dp/dr. and I'm pretty sure my dp/dr stopped. It hasn't bothered me for quite a while. So is it possible to just stop like that? will it come back or cause any other problems? I'm just a little confused.


----------



## Jonngliniak (Jun 11, 2013)

Thats what im saying because dp is so fucking mysterious that my just stops suddenly out of nowhere and later continues it wtf lol


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

It's co-morbid.


----------



## RkayC~ (Sep 10, 2013)

what's co-morbid?


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

It's not mysterious. DP is just an extreme form of "I don't consider myself a full-fledged person." Whether it progresses from anxiety, panic or depression and back out into lesser symptoms makes no difference - THE UNDERLYING ISSUES ARE THE SAME.

Figure out what your particular issues are and the best way of dealing with them.


----------

